# Driving License: Sydney



## santnair

Hi,

I have a UAE driving License and Indian Driving License. I am arriving in Sydney as PR.

Can I directly apply for driving license test or do I need to go through some training lessons before appearing for driving test.

Pls advise


----------



## Wanderer

You'll find the requirements @ International drivers Santosh.

http://www.rta.nsw.gov.au/licensing/newtonsw/recognisedcountries.html
Some countries are exempt from testing but not UAE or India it seems and your existing licence will need to be in English or you'll need to get a translation - reference to a free translation service there too.


----------

